# My fish is turning blue!



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

I have an OB Zebra who has always been VERY orange with REALLY dark black spots and one morning a few weeks ago i woke up and he was blue and he has been ever since! I mean is is still orange but now he has a neon blue glow and all of his spots that used to be dark black are now blue. What gives? Any ideas? Is that normal?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I am really not sure, but thinking it might be a sign that either he is maturing or he is with more agressive fish. Male OB Zebras do tend to be less bright than the females and also agression can make them dimmer. How old/big is he, what size tank is he in, and what else is in the tank?


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i was thinking it might be a maturing thing. i have had the fish since it was a juvie and it is getting close to adult size and acting a lot more aggressive lately


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i'll try. he hardly ever holds still :lol:


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

here the fish is before. It was very orange and black with no blue









And here it is now. 









It is hard to tell in the picture but it has a neon blue glow all over. It actually looks really cool but i was just wondering why. I think it has also decided that it is male. He has been acting more aggressive and vibrating at my other fish and having chasing matches with my large male lab


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Means he is growing up into an adult male. Maturing. Looks like a nice fish.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

he is VERY pretty. allways been one of my favorite fish in the tank. i have two of them and love them both. My other one has always been kind of a pale peach with a blue cast. I think that one is turning out to be female...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, wow...I totally ignored the fact that you said he was still orange in the first post! I was so confused!

He is very nice!


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for all the input! :thumb:


----------

